# Online ordering games...how legit are they???



## official (Feb 19, 2010)

hey i recently bought me a PS3 and for first couple of months i bought games from local centres but now slowly as a hell lot of games are being released i find myself in shortage of money..then one of my friends told me about some online stores who gives very good discounts+ shipping the sites are-
1. Consoul.in
2.IndianVideoGamers
3.Intencity.in
now i am thinking about getting games from them and i dont have any knowledge about them 
can any one please guide me???


----------



## max_demon (Feb 19, 2010)

get from ebay , its trusted and have nice offers


----------



## official (Feb 19, 2010)

Does any one of you buy games online specially from these online stores???i definately need some suggestion coz i got some really good offer from consoul.in and intencity.in for Xbox 360...
Moreover are the new Xbox 360 Arcade comes with Jasper chipset????Are they good to buy??
Does the normal Premium console with 20gb HDD comes with HDMI port??
please help...


----------



## smartking (Feb 24, 2010)

i have heard about intencity.in and is legitimate. you can buy from them not heard about other (consoul.in)


----------

